

Medal of Honor uses WebGL for Nations on Battlelog - hising
http://battlelog.medalofhonor.com/mohw/en/nations/

======
darien
This is a modified version of Google's 'WebGL Globe' library. I've created a
couple of these myself for Reddit

[http://www.webgl.com/2012/09/webgl-globe-visualization-
reddi...](http://www.webgl.com/2012/09/webgl-globe-visualization-reddit-
traffic-to-barack-obama-ama/) [http://www.webgl.com/2012/03/webgl-globe-
visualization-reddi...](http://www.webgl.com/2012/03/webgl-globe-
visualization-reddit-traffic-for-3rd-neil-degrasse-tyson-ama/)

------
pkorzeniewski
Cool, reminds me of another great WebGL globe demo:
<http://superfad.com/missioncontrol/traffic/>

------
kor0na
It's not a modified version of Google's globe. Source: I wrote this one.

------
PaulHoule
there's a singularity at the poles; sucks=true

